# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Mealy Amazon

## MIRKWOOD

Να μαι πάλι εγώ. Με τη βοήθεια του Dream ήρθα στη σωστή σελίδα. Είπα κάποια πράματα στο πρώτο μου θέμα για τον Κόκο αλλά θα συνεχίσω εδώ. 
Τον Κόκο τον είχε ένας φίλος χρυσοχόος στο μαγαζί του. Όταν τον πήρε αυτός πριν από 11 χρόνια ήταν 5 χρονών και ήταν εντελώς άγριος. Παιδεύτηκε πολύ να τον ημερέψει όσο μπόρεσε. Κάποια στιγμή πήρε την απόφαση να τον πουλήσει αλλά επειδή δεν του γέμιζαν το μάτι οι αγοραστές δεν το έκανε. Όταν πήγα εγώ στο μαζαγί του άρχισα να τον ρωτάω για τον Κόκο και κάποια στιγμή ζήτησα να του δώσω ένα φυστικάκι. Μου είπε πως θα το πετούσε μόλις θα το παιρνε κι ότι έτσι έκανε με τους ξένους. Για μεγάλη του έκπληξη δεν το έκανε. Μετά μου έδωσε μια χαρτοπετσέτα να του δώσω και μου πε πάλι πως θα τη πέταγε αλλά αυτός μάσησε, την έκανε μπαλίτσα και τη βουτούσε στο νερό και έπαιζε. Αύτό γινόταν συνέχεια ώσπου μια μέρα με ρώτησε αν τον θέλω. Του είπα πως με έφερνε σε δύσκολη θέση γιατί τον παπαγάλο τον ήθελε κι ένας φίλος του. Μου εξήγησε όμως πως δεν θα τον προσέχανε και πως αυτόν τον φίλο του έκανε ένα χρόνο μέχρι να δεχτεί να φάει από το χέρι του ενώ με μένα θα καλοπερνούσε. Έτσι του παράγγειλα κλουβί. Τις δυο πρώτες μέρες έβρισκα φτερά από την ουρά του κάτω. Πήγα εκεί λυπημένη έτοιμη να κλάψω. Του είπα πως δε θέλω το πουλί να πάθει μελαγχολία. Μου ζήτησε να κάνω υπομονή δέκα μέρες μέχρι να συνιθίσει. Θες η αγάπη μου θες ο Θεός , την άλλη μέρα άρχισε να τρώει. Τόλμησα κι εγώ να του δώσω σπόρια από τη χούφτα μου για πρώτη φορά. Μια μέρα ήταν τσατισμένος και όρμηξε στη παλάμη μου. Τον μάλωσα γλυκά και του πήρα τα σπόρια. Τώρα είμαστε στη τρίτη βδομάδα. Ο Κόκος ώρες ώρες τσατίζεται αλλά δεν με ξαναόρμηξε. Τρώει κι ας παίζει το μάτι του άσχημα. Κι όταν δε θέλει απλά με κοιτάζει κι εγώ παίρνω απαλά το χέρι μου πίσω. Τα δάχτυλα μου δεν τα φοβάται. Ούτε τον τρομάζω. Κι όταν κάνω δουλειά στο κλουβί του του μιλάω πάντα γλυκά για να ηρεμεί. Ακόμα κι όταν ανεβαίνω στη σκάλα για να καθαρίσω πάνω από το κλουβί του αυτός είναι ήρεμος. Από τον Στέλιο τρώει αλλά δεν τον θέλει πάνω στη σκάλα ούτε τολμάει να βάλει τα χέρια του μέσα για να τον καθαρίσει και δεν τον θέλει να μου κάνει χειρονομίες και να με αγγίζει όσο είμαι κοντά του και τον ταίζω ή του μιλάω. Το πρωί με μάλωσε επειδή ξύπνησα και δεν του μίλησα. Κι ηρέμησε μόνο όταν έπιασα τη κουβέντα μαζί του κι ας έπαιζε άγρια το μάτι του. Έτρωγε και μου γκρίνιαζε κι ο Στέλιος γελούσε. Αυτός μου είπε οτι θύμωσε επειδή δεν τον καλημέρισα. Εγώ δεν τον ενοχλώ το πρωί γιατί είχα καταλάβει ότι δεν ήθελε πρωινές κουβέντες. Σήμερα όμως με εξέπληξε. Και πριν λίγο που καθόμουν στον υπολογιστή με φώναζε να πάω κι εγώ πήγα του έδωσα λίγα σπόρια και γύρισα πάλι στη καρέκλα μου. Φτου φτου αλάβωτα του και να μου ηρεμήσει κι άλλο. Του πήρα κι άλλα παιχνίδια σήμερα...Θα του τα βάζω σιγά σιγά. Από εκεί που δεν είχε τίποτα να ασχολείτε τώρα τα έχει και με το παραπάνω. Δεν μιλάει και δεν ξέρω αν θα καταφέρει να μιλήσει αλλά δε με νοιάζει. Εμένα με νοιάζει που τον βλέπω να με κοιτάζει κατάματα και που μου κάνει χαρές όταν του δίνω κριμ κράκερ. Εκεί ξεσπάω στα γέλια που τον βλέπω να πηγαίνει δεξιά αριστερά σαν τρελός....Υπέροχος ο Κόκος μου. Υπόσχομαι φωτογραφίες αύριο με το φτερωτό αγγελούδι μου................

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Μαρίνα καταρχάς είναι ο Dream χαχαχα σε πειράζω έτσι;Μπράβο σου για την απόφασή σου να πάρεις το πουλάκι και είμαι σίγουρος ότι ο κόκο αξίζει μια νέα ζωή μαζί σου.   
Βάζω πάλι το λινκ εδώ για να τα έχουμε μαζεμένα.
**Ερωτήσεις για Amazon!!!*


* Με υπομονή και αγάπη όλα θα γίνουν και από ότι δείχνει και ο κόκος σε συμπαθεί.Αργά αλλά σταθερά βήματα για να αρχίσει να σε εμπιστεύεται.Δεν είναι και το καλύτερο το πουλάκι βρέθηκε σε ένα νέο περιβάλλον που πρέπει να μάθει τους ρυθμούς του.Είναι πολύ έξυπνα πλάσματα και θα αντιληφθεί γρήγορα την αγάπη σου.Τα παιχνίδια είναι πολύ σημαντικό κομμάτι γιατί πρέπει να απασχολήται και να μην αφήνει το μυαλό του στην αποχαύνωση που θα οδηγήσει σε περίεργες συμπεριφορές.Ότι θες ρώτα  να βάλουμε σε τάξη τα πράγματα κάθε μέρα.       *

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Σου ζητάω συγνώμη Dream...Έπρεπε να δω τα στοιχεία σου Κωνσταντίνε αλλά μου έμεινε το dream και σου άλλαξα τα φώτα τρομάρα μου....χαχαχα. Συμπάθα με γιατί έχω και 43 χρόνια στη πλάτη μου κι ήδη στεναχωριέμαι για τον που θα αφήσω τον Κόκο όταν εγώ φύγω από τη ζωή. Δεν λέω ότι είναι εύκολο αλλά δύσκολο πολύ. Έχω όμως υπομονή και κάθε μέρα που περνάει βλέπω τόσες αλλαγές στον Κόκο που με κάνουν και χαίρομαι σαν μωρό παιδί. Ξέρω ότι έχω πολύ δρόμο μπροστά μου αλλά έχω φοβερή υπομονή. Εφτά γαιδουράκια τα σκάω άνετα. Πριν λίγο ο Κόκο πήρε ένα σπόρι αλλά θέλησε να βάλει και το δάχτυλο μου στο στόμα του. Τρόμαξα αλλά δεν έκανα πίσω. Τον άφησα και το πήρα σιγά σιγά. Ήξερα ότι ήταν ταλαιπωρημένος κι ο κάτοχος του μου είπε πως κάποιες φορές έκανε και βδομάδα να του μιλάει. Μου είπε επίσης πως στη γυναίκα του ορμούσε γιατί τον πείραζε και το ίδιο έκανε και σε άλλη γυναίκα χωρίς αυτή να τον πειράξει. Όσο για το φτέρωμα του το είδα λίγο μαδημένο αλλά με το μπανάκι καλυτέρεψε. Έτρωγε πέλετς 11 χρόνια και καμιά λιχουδιά, μπισκότο ή κουλουράκι. Φρούτα δεν έμαθε να τρώει. Εγώ του έδωσα λίγο λάχανο και το μασούλησε. Το καρότο όμως το πέταξε. Του βάζω πελετς εγώ αλλά και σπόρους ανάμεικτους για αμαζόνες που τους αγόρασα από πετ σοπ. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω γιατί ο Κόκος αν κάτι δεν του γεμίζει το μάτι το πετάει κάτω. Αμύγδαλα τρώει αλλά αρκετές φορές τα πετάει κάτω. Το ίδιο κάνει και με τα φυστίκια και τα τσόφλια του. Προτιμάει να τσόφλια και σπάνια τρώει το φυστικάκι. Κάθε συμβουλή σας για την διατροφή του ειναι δεκτή και πολύτιμη. Νεράκι του αλλάζω δυο φορές τη μέρα. Θέλω επίσης να κάνω και μια ερώτηση. Ο Κόκος αψήφησε τα σκυλιά και βγήκε από το κλουβί του. Είναι καλό σημάδι αυτό ή να ανησυχώ;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Μαρίνα τώρα έπρεπε να κοιμάται.Οι παπαγάλοι χρειάζονται έντεκα ώρες την ημέρα ύπνο.Ο δικός μου από τις επτά και μισή πήγε στο κλουβί του για χουζούρι.Είναι σημαντικό να του βάλεις ένα πρόγραμμα στον ύπνο του.Το κλουβί που το έχεις;Χρειάζεται αν έχεις ένα δωμάτιο με ησυχία.Με τα σκυλιά μπορεί να μην είναι και τίποτα,και να τα έχει συνηθίσει από το μαγαζί που ήταν.Τα σκυλιά να τα προσέχεις μη θέλοντας να παίξουν ορμήξουν στο κλουβί.**Ψάξε λίγο στο φόρουμ θα βρεις πράγματα που θα βοηθήσουν.*

*Απαγορευμένες και επιτρεπόμενες τροφές*


*Μυκοτοξίνες αφλατοξίνη στους  ξηρούς*
*καρπούς*

*το διαιτολόγιο των παπαγάλων μας*


*
*

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Σε ευχαριστώ Κωνσταντίνε για τις συμβουλές σου. Θα πάω να κοιμηθώ κι εγώ και θα ψάξω αύριο το πρωί με την ησυχία μου. Όσο για τα σκυλιά μόνο η μικρή μου πήγαινε στην αρχή αλλά από τότε που τις έβαλε τις φωνές ο Κόκος και πάτησε τα κλάματα αυτή έκοψε τα πολλά μαζί του. Ο Φρόντο δεν πάει στο κλουβί του ούτε τον αγριεύει. Ο Κόκος κοιμάται στο σαλόνι. Αλλά τα βράδια που εγώ πάω για ύπνο τον ακούω που κάνει βόλτες πάνω κάτω στο κλουβί του. Τώρα πάντως κοιμάται του καλού καιρού. Το ίδιο θα κάνω κι εγώ. Σε ευχαριστώ κι εσένα και τον Βαγγέλη για τη βοήθεια σας και όλα τα παιδιά για το καλωσόρισμα.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μαρίνα θα επαναλάβω το θέμα του ύπνου.Είναι πολύ σημαντικό για τόσο δραστήρια πουλιά.Είναι λάθος να είναι έξω ο παπαγάλος το βράδυ. Όταν είναι η ώρα του ύπνου κλείνουμε την πόρτα και τον αφήνουμε μέσα.Πρέπει να του βάλεις όρια.Εκτός αυτού κινδυνεύει να τρομάξει από κάποιο θόρυβο το βράδυ και να τραυματιστεί.Κλείνοντας την πόρτα θα καταλάβει την ασφάλεια του κλουβιού,εκεί είναι ο χώρος του.

----------


## NoAngeL

Νομίζω πως η Μαρίνα εννοεί πως κάνει βόλτες μέσα στο κλουβί του πάνω κάτω και όχι εκτός κλουβιού. Αυτό κατάλαβα εγώ τουλάχιστον!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Νομίζω πως η Μαρίνα εννοεί πως κάνει βόλτες μέσα στο κλουβί του πάνω κάτω και όχι εκτός κλουβιού. Αυτό κατάλαβα εγώ τουλάχιστον!


 Ναι Αλεξία νομίζω έχεις δίκιο .

----------


## NoAngeL

Όχι τίποτ'άλλο αλλά φαντάζεσαι να ξυπνήσεις και να βρεθείς μύτη με μύτη με ενα Mealy Amazon να σε αγριοκοιτάζει στα μάτια; Την παθαίνεις την συγκοπή ή δεν την παθαίνεις;  :Happy0196:

----------


## douke-soula

το σκεπαζεις το κλουβι του το βραδυ; αν οχι θα προτινα να το σκεπαζεις με ενα σκουρο πανι
 και αυτο που λεει ο Κωνσταντινος για το προγραμμα ειναι πολυ σημαντικο και βοηθαει τα πουλια και εμας στις μεταξυ μας σχεσεις
τωρα για φαϊ διαβασε τους πινακες που σου εβαλε ο Κωνσταντινος και .........καλη ορεξη

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Εδώ θα βρεις πληροφορίες για το είδος αν και είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχεις βρει.
Το βάζω στα Αγγλικά και στη μετάφραση η οποία δεν είναι πολύ καλή από τον μεταφραστή αλλά θα βγάλεις άκρη.*

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/bird...ealyamazon.php

http://translate.google.gr/translate...%26prmd%3Divns

----------


## pedrogall

Μαρινα καλοριζικος ο Κοκος. Σιγα-σιγα θα σε σηνηθησει και θα δεθει μαζι σου. Θελει υπομονη , και να του μιλας οσο το δυνατον πιο πολυ, για να σε μαθει. Οι Αμαζονες ειναι πανεξυπνα πουλια. Εγω στην δικη μου δινω περισσοτερα pelets , φρεσκα φρουτα και λαχανικα , και λιγους σπορους για Αμαζονες.

----------


## Sissy

Ο Κόκος σε επέλεξε ως ανθρωπό του Μαρίνα και αυτό είναι πολύ γοητευτικό και ενδιαφέρον!!Οι αμαζόνες είναι πουλιά με αυξημένες απαιτήσεις, είμαι σίγουρη πως με το ενδιαφέρον που δείχνεις γι΄αυτόν όλα θα πάνε καλά και θα γίνει ένα ευτυχισμένο πουλί.
Στην διατροφή του εκτός αυτών που σου έγραψαν τα παιδιά παραπάνω, θα σου πρότεινα να του προσθέσεις 1-2 φορές τον μήνα λίγο στήθος κοτόπουλου βραστό (ανάλατο και χωρίς την πέτσα) όπως επίσης και  τα Φρέσκα χειροποίητα ζυμαρικά για τους παπαγάλους μας

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Να μαι πάλι. Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σας παιδιά. Όπως έγραψα και σε ένα άλλο ποστ είχα πρόβλημα με την άφιξη της μητέρας μου. Εκείνη μάλωνε τα σκυλιά κι αυτός εκνευριζόταν με τις φωνές της και χάλαγε τον κόσμο. Όταν προσπάθησα να της εξηγήσω ότι ο Κόκο δεν χαιδεύεται κι ότι όταν δε θέλει να φάει μπορεί να εκνευριστεί με είπε κακιά κι ότι θέλω να γνωρίζει μόνο εμένα. Στο τέλος της τσίμπησε τη παλάμη κι ησύχασε κι επιτέλους κατάλαβε τι εννοούσα. Πάλι καλά που δεν της άρπαξε κανένα δάχτυλο. Απο μένα έφαγε ένα σποράκι μετά το συμβάν κι αυτό το άρπαξε τσατισμένος. Εγώ δεν επιμένω όταν τον βλέπω άκεφο αλλά έχω στεναχωρεθεί γιατί η μητέρα μου φωνάζει στα σκυλιά κι αυτός θυμώνει και δεν κοιμάται. Το βράδυ που πάμε όλοι για ύπνο αυτός κόβει βόλτες στο κλουβί του συνέχεια. Το καλό είναι ότι η μητέρα μου φεύγει σήμερα για την Αθήνα και θα ηρεμίσουμε όλοι μας. Έμαθε όμως και να σέβεται τη διάθεση του. "Θέλει τον καιρό του ο Κόκος μου μέχρι να με μάθει και να δεχτεί χάδια αλλά θες κι εσύ εκπαίδευση για το πείσμα σου" της είπα και γέλασε. Σύντομα ο Κόκος θα αλλάξει σπίτι και δεν ξέρω πως να τον βγάλω από το παλιό. Λέω να κολλήσω τα δυο κλουβιά και να βάλω το φαι με το  νερό στο καινούριο και να τον αφήσω να πάει από μόνος του. Όσο για τη διατροφή του που περιέχει και σπόρους και πέλετς έχω αρχίσει να προσπαθώ να του δίνω φρουτάκια και λαχανικά φρέσκα αλλά αρνείται για την ώρα να τα φάει. Κάθε συμβουλή σας είναι δεκτή και σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι για ότι κάνετε για μένα και τον Κόκο μου.

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Σίσσυ δοκίμασα να του δώσω και κοτόπουλο βραστό αλλά δεν το έφαγε. Ούτε τα αμύγδαλα δεν έτρωγε αλλά όταν πάω κοντά του τρώω ένα εγώ και μετα από τη χούφτα μου του δίνω κι αυτουνού. Τα έμαθε τώρα και τα τρώει αλλά όταν τον πιάνουν τα φεγγάρια του τα πετάει. Τρελλαίνεται για κριμ κράκερ αλλά δεν του δίνω συχνά γιατί είναι ικανός να φάει ένα πακέτο. Του πήρα όμως πολύσπορα ολικής αλέσεως κι έμαθε κι αυτά να τα τρώει. Του σπάω ένα μικρό και το χωρίζω σε κομμάτια και του το δίνω για λιχουδιά. Ελπίζω να έχω καλύτερη τύχη με τα ζυμαρικά.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Τα νεύρα και οι εντάσεις δεν κάνουν καλό σε κανένα.Προσπάθησε με ήρεμο τρόπο να εξηγήσεις στην μητέρα σου για τον κοκο και θα καταλάβει.Τώρα για την διατροφή θέλει τον χρόνο του.Στη φύση οι παπαγάλοι καταλαβαίνουν ότι κάτι μπορούν να το φάνε βλέποντας τους άλλους παπαγάλους.Σε εμάς τώρα μπορούμε η να το φάμε εμείς και να κάνουμε ήχους ευχαρίστησης μμμμμμ καλόοοοοοο αααααα τι ωραίοοοοοοο κλπ κλπ και να δοκιμάσουμε διάφορους τρόπους να προσφέρουμε νέα τρόφιμα.Μπορείς να κόψεις κομματάκια αυτό που θέλεις να του δώσεις.Να του βάλεις ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι στα κάγκελα έτσι ώστε να το δει και σαν παιχνίδι.Θέλει ευρηματικότητα και επανάληψη και να του δίνεις νέα τρόφιμα να δοκιμάζει οπότε θα δεις τι του αρέσει και με πιο τρόπο το θέλει να το φάει.Δεν τρώει κάτι γιατί δεν το ξέρει.Πχ ένας παπαγάλος στα δάση βροχής που είναι κάτοικος δεν έχει μήλα οπότε πρέπει να μάθει τι είναι αυτό.Είναι σαν τα μικρά παιδιά που δεν θέλουν να φάνε κάτι γιατί δεν το δώσαμε πολλές φορές και δεν βρήκαμε τον τρόπο να τα πείσουμε.Αν παρομοιάσεις τον κοκο με ένα παιδί τότε θα καταλάβεις πως ενεργεί.*

----------


## Sissy

....Και στο θέμα της αλλαγής διατροφής χρειάζεται χρόνος, μεγάλη υπομονή και επιμονή (άλλωστε είστε στην αρχή ακόμα). Εννοώ ότι χρειάζονται μήνες προσπάθειας, πολύ περισσότερο όταν το πουλί δεν είναι μωρό....ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ και ΕΠΙΜΟΝΗ λοιπόν :Angel09: 



> .....Τρελλαίνεται για κριμ κράκερ αλλά δεν του δίνω συχνά γιατί είναι ικανός να φάει ένα πακέτο.


Αφού του αρέσουν τα κρίμ κράκερς κάνε μια προσπάθεια να το εκμεταλευτείς. 
πχ. άλεσε λίγο βραστό κοτάπουλο, αν θέλεις μπορείς να προσθέσεις και λίγο βραστό καρότο (στεγνά χωρίς ζουμί). Κάνε σκόνη στο μίξερ μερικά κράκερς, πρόσθεσε την στο αλεσμένο κοτάπουλο και φτιάξε-ζύμωσε μπαλάκια από αυτό το μίγμα (φρόντισε να είναι αρκετά στεγνό ώστε όταν δοκιμάσει να μη του κολλάει στη μύτη και τον εκνευρίσει).
Το ίδιο μπορείς να κάνεις και με άλλα υλικά, ίσως δοκιμάσει, θέλει και πολλή....φαντασία το θέμα :Evilgrin0013:  το παν είναι να κάνει την αρχή να και να δοκιμάζει κάποια πράγματα.

----------


## oasis

εξαιρετικη η ιδεα σου σισσυ !!!

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Σίσσυ κάθε μέρα που περνάω με τον Κόκο μαθαίνω όλο και κάτι παραπάνω. Δοκίμασα να του δώσω αποξηραμένα φρούτα που βάζουν σε κέικ και παρ' όλο που κολλάνε αυτός τα έτρωγε με ευχαρίστηση. Τώρα ο Κόκος μου είναι πιο ήρεμος, αρνάκι θα έλεγα, μιας και η μητέρα μου έφυγε και στο σπίτι επικρατεί ηρεμία. Από την ώρα που γύρισα από το λιμάνι και του έδωσα σποράκια, τρώει και με κοιτάζει κατάματα. Έκανα κι άλλη πρόοδο. Τόλμησα να του βάλω ένα μικρό κομματάκι κοτόπουλο στο σταντ χωρίς να μου φωνάξει και χωρίς να κάνει τη παραμικρή κίνηση να ρθει στο χέρι μου για να μου το διώξει. Μέχρι σήμερα δεν με άφηνε να ακουμπάω το ξύλο που στέκεται. Μετά την ώρα που μιλούσα με την ανιψιά μου αυτός μου ψιθύριζε και με ζητούσε. Κι εγώ του απαντούσα κι αυτός ηρεμούσε μέχρι που πήρε κι έναν υπνάκο. Μετά που πήγα κοντά του ξύπνησε χωρίς να θυμώσει και του έδωσα κι άλλα σποράκια. Έχει εξοικιωθεί με τα χέρια μου. Το πολύ γέλιο όμως το ρίχνω όταν του δίνω κάτι που δεν το ξέρει. Το κοιτάζει και μετά κοιτάει εμένα κι όταν εγώ του λέω "έλα Κοκούλη μου είναι καλό, φάτο" τότε του ρίχνει και μια δεύτερη ματιά και μετά καρφώνει εμένα με το βλέμμα του επίμονα σαν να μου λέει"αυτό το πράμα να το φας εσύ". Εεεε αυτό το κοίταγμα του με τρελλαίνει και γελάω. Θα κάνω τις κροκετούλες με κριμ ολικής άλεσης και θα προσπαθήσω ξανά με φρέσκα φρούτα. Το μανταρίνι δεν το έφαγε. Ελπίζω να σταθώ πιο τυχερή με τα μήλα. Πρέπει να βάλω το έτερον μου ήμισυ να τραβήξει κανένα βίντεο την ώρα που του δίνω διάφορα. Ο τρόπος που αντιμετωπίζει ότι δεν του αρέσει είναι απίστευτος. Αχ αυτό το βλέμμα του.........

----------


## Sissy

> 1)Δοκίμασα να του δώσω αποξηραμένα φρούτα που βάζουν σε κέικ και παρ' όλο που κολλάνε αυτός τα έτρωγε με ευχαρίστηση. 
> 2)Τώρα ο Κόκος μου είναι πιο ήρεμος, αρνάκι θα έλεγα, μιας και η μητέρα μου έφυγε και στο σπίτι επικρατεί ηρεμία. Από την ώρα που γύρισα από το λιμάνι και του έδωσα σποράκια, τρώει και με κοιτάζει κατάματα. Έκανα κι άλλη πρόοδο. Τόλμησα να του βάλω ένα μικρό κομματάκι κοτόπουλο στο σταντ χωρίς να μου φωνάξει και χωρίς να κάνει τη παραμικρή κίνηση να ρθει στο χέρι μου για να μου το διώξει. 
> Μέχρι σήμερα δεν με άφηνε να ακουμπάω το ξύλο που στέκεται. 
> 3)Μετά την ώρα που μιλούσα με την ανιψιά μου αυτός μου ψιθύριζε και με ζητούσε. Κι εγώ του απαντούσα κι αυτός ηρεμούσε 
> 4)Πρέπει να βάλω το έτερον μου ήμισυ να τραβήξει κανένα βίντεο την ώρα που του δίνω διάφορα...


1)Αυτά τα συνήθως γλασαρισμένα φρουτάκια έχουν ζάχαρη η' είναι αρκετά γλυκά από μόνα τους, οπότε δεν τον ενδιαφέρει κι'αν κολλάνε στη μύτη του. 
Μαρίνα, θα σου συνιστούσα πρίν κάνεις προσπάθεια να του δώσεις νέες τροφές, να σκέφτεσαι αν είναι κατάλληλες δηλ αν έχουν να του προσφέρουν κάτι διατροφικά. Γιατί αλλιώς, θα μάθει γεύσεις που του αρέσουν μεν αλλά χωρίς διατροφική αξία. Έτσι δεν θα τον ενδιαφέρει να φάει κάτι άλλο που δεν θα είναι αναλόγως νόστιμο αλλά θα έχει θρεπτική αξία. 
2)χαχαχαα!!Έκανε και καλό ο ερχομός της μαμάς σου στο σπίτι, ο Κόκος δείχνει να καταλαβαίνει την διαφορά του να είστε....'μόνοι' στο σπίτι!  :winky: 
3)Αυτά καλά είναι αλλά φρόντισε να μην αρχίσει να τα....εκμεταλλεύεται και εξελιχθούν σε προβλήματα..... 
4)Θα περιμένουμε να δούμε βιντεάκια σας!!!!!

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Σισσούλα σήμερα είχαμε κι άλλη πρόοδο. Καταρχήν το πουλί ξεκουράζεται και δεν είναι νευρικός, ειδικά το πρωί που χαλούσε τον κόσμο αυτή τη βδομάδα. Χτες του κρέμασα μέσα ένα άλλο παιχνίδι και δεν με απείλησε καθόλου ούτε ήρθε στο χέρι μου για να με τσιμπήσει(όλο αυτό το καιρό έκανα ρυμουλκό έναν φορτιστή τηλεφώνου και ανέβαινα στη σκάλα κι έκανα τη δουλειά μου από ψηλά). Επίσης κολλάω το πρόσωπο μου στα κάγκελα του κλουβιού και δεν μου αγριέυει και όταν κατέβηκε στη δεύτερη πατίθρα που είναι πολύ χαμηλά δεν έφυγε για τη πιο ψηλή αλλά κάθησε εκεί και έτρωγε. Βέβαια μόλις μπήκε ο Στέλιος πήγε πάνω κι όταν αυτός έκανε να πλησιάσει το πρόσωπο του στα κάγκελα δεν τον άφησε και τον μάλωσε. Τώρα έχει κανένα μισάωρο που μου μιλάει συνεχώς. Τώρα όσο αφορά τα φρουτάκια τα αποξηραμένα ήταν παραγγελία από μια φίλη που πουλάει διάφορους σπόρους και εξωτικούς και της ζήτησα να μην είναι με ζάχαρη και μου έδωσε ένα δείγμα για ανθρώπους με ζάχαρο. Επίσης μου έδωσε κουλουράκια χωρίς αλάτι και πολύσπορα ειδικά για διαβητικούς. Αυτά τον έμαθα να τα τρώει.Άλλαξα τα κριμ που έτρωγε με κρημ ολικής αλέσεως για πιο λίγα λιπαρά και του πήρα κι άλλα φρούτα. Βέβαια δεν λειπούν ούτε οι ειδικές τροφές για πουλιά του Αμαζονίου ούτε και τα πέλετς. Κι όση ώρα σου γράφω ο κύριος Κόκος με φωνάζει κι ο κύριος Στέλιος μου λέει να σηκωθώ για να σταματήσει. Πλάκα έχουμε. Το κλουβί το περιμένω αύριο κι ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά. Αν συναντήσω πρόβλημα θα απευθυνθώ στο Βαγγέλη. Έγραψες πιο πάνω ότι μπορεί να εξελιχθούν σε προβλήμα τα καλέσματα του. Δηλαδή τι ακριβώς υπάρχει φόβος να αντιμετωπίσω? Σε ευχαριστώ για την υποστήριξη και τις συμβουλές σου κι εσένα και όλα τα παιδιά εδώ μέσα που μας βοηθάτε να γινόμαστε καλύτεροι απέναντι στους φτερωτούς μας συντρόφους.

----------


## Sissy

[quote=mirkwood;321953]....... έγραψες πιο πάνω ότι μπορεί να εξελιχθούν σε προβλήμα τα καλέσματα του. δηλαδή τι ακριβώς υπάρχει φόβος να αντιμετωπίσω? Quote]
Εννοούσα πως δεν θα πρέπει να πηγαίνεις αμέσως όταν σε καλεί ή ότι μόλις σε καλέσει δεν είναι απαραίτητο να του απαντήσεις αμέσως...γιατί έτσι θα συνδιάσει πως αυτό που θέλει γίνεται αμέσως (και δεν θα μπορείς πάντα να το κάνεις).
Τελικά Μαρίνα, ο Κόκος ήταν πολύ τυχερός που σε βρήκε!!!

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Σίσσυ δεν ξέρω αν ήταν αυτός τυχερός ή εγώ. Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι πως ήξερα έναν άλλον Κόκο και τώρα βλέπω άλλον που με κάνει να χαίρομαι σαν μικρό παιδί. Πριν από λίγο τόλμησα να του δώσω κάτι πολύ μικρά σποράκια ένα ένα από τα δάχτυλα μου. Ήρθε σχεδόν μπροστά μου κι εγώ κόλλησα πάλι τη μούρη μου στο πλέγμα κι αυτός έδειχνε τόσο χαρούμενος. Έπαιρνε τα σποράκια με τόσο τακτ, προσέχοντας τόσο πολύ και δεν στο κρύβω ότι η καρδιά μου χτύπησε στο 200 γιατί φοβόμουν μήπως ξαφνικά με τσίμπαγε. Δεν έγινε όμως. Κάθησα και σκέφτηκα πως ήταν όταν τον πρωτογνώρισα και πως ηρεμεί σιγά σιγά. Ακόμα και η μικρή μου η Μέλυαν δεν του γαυγίζει πια. Τον συνίθησε και τη συνίθησε. Αχ και να ξερες πόσο θα θελα να τον χάιδευα αλλά δεν το κάνω ακόμα. Θα τον αφήσω να έρθει αυτός κοντά μου. Έχω πίστη και κάτι μου λέει ότι ο Κόκο θα δείξει πράγματα και συναισθήματα που ποτέ πριν δεν το χε κάνει. Μιλάω συνέχεια με τον προκάτοχο του και είναι κι αυτός χαρούμενος γιατί έχω τον Κόκο σαν βασιλιά. Αύριο θα έρθει τελικά το σπιτάκι του. Αυτοί που θα το φέρουν είπαν να φέρουν και μια απόχη να τον πιάσουν για να το βάλουν μέσα και το αρνήθηκα. Τους είπα ότι είδα κι έπαθα να τον ηρεμίσω και αν θα κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο θα μου τον τρομάξουν. Τους είπα μόνο να το μοντάρουν και να φύγουν και όλα τα άλλα θα τα αναλάβω εγώ όπως πρέπει.

----------


## vagelis76

> Αύριο θα έρθει τελικά το σπιτάκι του. Αυτοί που θα το φέρουν είπαν να φέρουν και μια απόχη να τον πιάσουν για να το βάλουν μέσα και το αρνήθηκα. Τους είπα ότι είδα κι έπαθα να τον ηρεμίσω και αν θα κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο θα μου τον τρομάξουν. Τους είπα μόνο να το μοντάρουν και να φύγουν και όλα τα άλλα θα τα αναλάβω εγώ όπως πρέπει.


Και έκανες πολύ καλά!!!!!!!
Αστον να το συνηθίσει σαν εικόνα πρώτα και μετά από λίγες μέρες δοκίμασε ή θα δοκιμάσουμε μαζί να μεταφερθεί στο νέο του σπίτι!!!!!!!
Καλύτερα είναι πιστεύω να προϋπάρχουν τα εσωτερικά "διακοσμητικά" και παιχνίδια  στο νέο κλουβί για να μην έχεις προβληματάκια αν θέλεις να προσθέσεις μετά που θα μπεί εκείνος μέσα.
Καλό είναι επίσης να σε βλέπει να ασχολήσε με το νέο κλουβί,θα του είναι πιο οικείο μετά.

Πολύ χαίρομαι για την όλη φροντίδα που του προσφέρεις και το πραγματικό σου ενδιαφέρον,να είσαι σίγουρη οτι το έχει αντιληφθεί ήδη και αρχίζει και σε εμπιστεύεται....οπότε περίμενε να να μείνεις άφωνη ....για τις εκπλήξεις που σου επιφυλάσσει στο μέλλον!!!!!!

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Βαγγέλη εντόπισα τι είδους παιχνίδια του αρέσουν και σαν χαζομαμά του πήρα καμιά δεκαριά και τα έχω φυλαγμένα. Θα τα βάλω στο σπιτάκι του μαζί με τις ταίστρες και τη μια θα τη γεμίσω μόνο σπόρια που τα λατρεύει. Χτες το βράδυ μου έκανε κι άλλη έκπληξη. Με το που πήρα τη ταίστρα για να ανανεώσω το φαί του έκανε σαν τρελός από τη χαρά του και κατέβηκε αμέσως στη δεύτερη πατήθρα, κάτι που δεν το χει ξανακάνει, αφήνοντας με πάλι να τον ταίσω με έξτρα σποράκια που του τα δίνω σαν λιχουδιές, χωρίς να δείχνει ενόχληση αλλά χαρά.Αν όμως είναι εκεί ο Στέλιος τότε ανεβαίνει σαν φύλακας στη ψηλή πατήθρα και τον κοιτάζει με ύφος σαν να του λέει:Εσύ μη πλησιάσεις γιατί ορμάω(γέλια).Αργά το βράδυ θα έχω τα πρώτα νέα σχετικά με την αντιμετώπιση του καινούριου του σπιτιού. Κάτι μου λέει όμως πως θα πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## vagelis76

και εγώ το ίδιο πιστεύω Μαρίνα,ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά!!!!!
Προσπάθησε να συνδυάζεις τι κάθε σου κίνηση με λέξεις.....αλλάζεις τη τροφή και του βάζεις τη ταΐστρα μέσα,"πες του έλα φαγάκι"....με το νερό,"καθαρό νεράκι"....
έτσι η επικοινωνία μεταξύ σας γίνεται πιο εύκολη και ο ερχομός κάποιας λεξούλας από εκείνον είναι πιο εύκολος!!!!!

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Τη καλησπέρα μου σε όλους. Το κλουβί μας στήθηκε αλλά ο Κόκος γκρινιάζει και δεν θέλει να μπει. Ούτε για φαί πάει κι όλο παραπονιέται. Αντιμετωπίζω και το εξής πρόβλημα. Οι πόρτες δεν εφάπτοντε μεταξύ τους. Θα ανεβάσω δυο φωτογραφίες για να δείτε τι έχω κάνει. Πολύ φοβάμαι πως ο Κόκος δε θα μπει μέσα. Έκανα μια προσπάθεια να βάλω μια πατήθρα για να ανέβει αλλά αυτός προτίμησε να σκαρφαλώσει στο κλουβί και να κάνει βόλτες.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Τη καλησπέρα μου σε όλους. Το κλουβί μας στήθηκε αλλά ο Κόκος γκρινιάζει και δεν θέλει να μπει. Ούτε για φαί πάει κι όλο παραπονιέται. Αντιμετωπίζω και το εξής πρόβλημα. Οι πόρτες δεν εφάπτοντε μεταξύ τους. Θα ανεβάσω δυο φωτογραφίες για να δείτε τι έχω κάνει. Πολύ φοβάμαι πως ο Κόκος δε θα μπει μέσα. Έκανα μια προσπάθεια να βάλω μια πατήθρα για να ανέβει αλλά αυτός προτίμησε να σκαρφαλώσει στο κλουβί και να κάνει βόλτες.


Μια χαρά τότε τα πάει αφού έκανε και βόλτες.Του δικού μου του πήρε μια εβδομάδα για να πάει στο νέο μεγάλο κλουβί και ούτε καν τολμούσε να ανέβει έστω επάνω το φοβόταν γιατί δεν το ήξερε και λόγω μεγέθους.

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Κωνσταντίνε καλησπέρα. Κάνει βόλτες μέσα στο παλιό του κλουβί κι όλο μου παραπονιέται τώρα. Έβαλα το φαί του στο καινούριο αλλά τίποτα αυτός. Που και που ανοίγει και τα φτερά του και το στόμα του κοιτώντας το. Αν δεις στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία τα κλουβιά δεν μπορούν να ενωθούν. Θα σκάσω.....

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Δεν χρειάζεται να εφάπτονται,άστο και κάποια στιγμή από περιέργεια μόλις ξεπεράσει το φόβο του θα τον δεις μέσα.Τώρα θα χρειαστεί να βάζεις φαγητό και στο νέο.Βάλε κάτι που του αρέσει να τρώει.Αν τον δεις μέσα μην πας αμέσως να κλείσεις την πόρτα,ας κοιμηθεί μια νύχτα ακόμα στο πάλι Την επομένη απομακρύνεις το παλιό κλουβί.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Κωνσταντίνε καλησπέρα. Κάνει βόλτες μέσα στο παλιό του κλουβί κι όλο μου παραπονιέται τώρα. Έβαλα το φαί του στο καινούριο αλλά τίποτα αυτός. Που και που ανοίγει και τα φτερά του και το στόμα του κοιτώντας το. Αν δεις στη δεύτερη φωτογραφία τα κλουβιά δεν μπορούν να ενωθούν. Θα σκάσω.....


Μαρίνα δεν θα γίνει αυτό σε μια μέρα.

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Ωχ. Πήρα τις ταίστρες από το παλιό κλουβί. Λες να τις ξαναβάλω πίσω? Εγώ είχα την εντύπωση πως να πεινούσε θα πήγαινε στο κλουβί το καινούριο.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Ωχ. Πήρα τις ταίστρες από το παλιό κλουβί. Λες να τις ξαναβάλω πίσω? Εγώ είχα την εντύπωση πως να πεινούσε θα πήγαινε στο κλουβί το καινούριο.


Βέβαια να τις πας πίσω,φαγητό και νερό και στα δύο θα έχεις,δεν θέλουμε να πεινάσει το πουλάκι.Αυτό θα τον στρεσάρει.

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Τις πήγα ήδη. Δεν θα τον αφήσω χωρίς φαί. Θα φροντίσω να βγάζω και τα σκυλιά έξω όταν λείπω στη δουλειά. Βέβαια έχω και μια άλλη ελπίδα. Να ξαναβγει από το κλουβί του όπως έκανε δυο φορές και τότε θα τον πιάσω και θα τον πάω στο καινούριο.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Τις πήγα ήδη. Δεν θα τον αφήσω χωρίς φαί. Θα φροντίσω να βγάζω και τα σκυλιά έξω όταν λείπω στη δουλειά. Βέβαια έχω και μια άλλη ελπίδα. Να ξαναβγει από το κλουβί του όπως έκανε δυο φορές και τότε θα τον πιάσω και θα τον πάω στο καινούριο.


Μην τον πιέσεις μωρέ θα πάει.Σημασία έχει να περνάμε από μια κατάσταση σε άλλη χωρίς εντάσεις.Οι παπαγάλοι θυμούνται τα πάντα.Θύμησέ μου πόσες μέρες έχεις μαζί τα δυο κλουβιά

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Σήμερα το έφερα. Πρώτη μέρα είναι. Θα τα αφήσω κι όσο πάει αλλά έχω να παλέψω κι έναν Στέλιο που είναι επίσης θυμωμένος γιατί προτίμησα να αγοράσω καλύτερο κλουβί παρά να πάρω κάτι για μένα. Και το θηρίο που λέγεται άνθρωπος αν πεισμώσει θέλει κι αυτός τον χρόνο του. Εδώ πρέπει να σκεφτώ σαν γυναίκα για να σταματήσω τη γκρίνια του.

----------


## Sissy

Με γειά το καινούριο κλουβί!!
Μαρίνα αν δεν έχετε μεγάλο πρόβλημα χώρου θα ήταν καλύτερα να αφήσετε τα δυό κλουβιά 2-3 μέρες μαζί (αν δεν μπεί ο Κόκος πιό νωρίς).
Το πουλί *θέλει* *τον* *χρόνο* του μέχρι να συνηθήσει, ακόμα και το σκούρο χρώμα στο νέο κλουβί θα του φαίνεται παράξενο και μπορεί να τον τρομάζει....
Εγώ θα έβγαζα την επάνω πατήθρα του παλιού κλουβιού και θα άφηνα να υπάρχει σε ψηλό σημείο πατήθρα μόνο στο καινούριο, μπορεί και αυτό να τον προκαλέσει να μπεί προκειμένου να σταθεί πιό ψηλά.....

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Καλησπέρα Σίσσυ. Στο καινούριο κλουβί υπάρχει μόνο μια εσωτερική γιατί την άλλη μου είπαν να την έχω εφεδρικιά. Υπάρχει όμως κι άλλη μια που μπαίνει πάνω από το κλουβί όταν ανοίγει. Μόλις επιστρέψει ο Στέλιος θα του ζητήσω να κατεβάσουμε το κλουβί από τη κούτα και θα του βάλω τη ψηλή πατήθρα ώστε να του δώσω ερέθισμα να ανέβει ψηλά και να δει από εκεί τους σπόρους που του έχω βάλει μέσα. Είναι αναστατωμένος και με κοιτάζει μουρμουρίζοντας. Το καλό είναι πως έφαγε σποράκια από το χέρι μου. Όσο για τη πατήθρα του παλιού κλουβιού είναι δύσκολο να τη βγάλω. Ο τύπος που έκανε το κλουβί τρύπισε τη πατήθρα και πέρασε συρματόσχοινο με νάυλον και την κούμπωσε εξωτερικά με μέταλα. Θέλει κόφτη καλό. Άσε να πάω δίπλα στους υδραυλικούς να τους ζητήσω.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μπράβο το παλιό πιο κάτω απο το νέο..Μια χαρά το σκέφτεσαι.Γυναικείο μυαλό δε σε φοβάμαι.

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Πυρ γυνή και θάλασσα....χαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## vagelis76

Μαρίνα είναι φυσιολογικό να αντιδράει έτσι το πουλί και θα αντιδράει έτσι σε καθετί καινούριο.Ας το Κόκο να το συνηθίσει οπτικά....κάθε μέρα να ασχολήσε με το νέο κλουβί και να σε βλέπει...Βάλτο αν γίνεται δίπλα του και όχι μπροστά του να τον αγχώνει το μέγεθος...Μη ξεχνάς οτι στο παλιό κλουβί ζεί για πολύ καιρό και είναι κάτι δικό του!!!!!!!
Θα σου πρότεινα να αφήσεις λίγες μέρες να περάσουν και οι γιορτές με τη βαβούρα....και τα μούτρα του Στέλιο επίσης :Mad0045:  :Mad0045:  και θα το προσπαθήσεις αργότερα.
Έλαβα το πμ και θα επικοινωνήσουμε,απλά δε ξέρω πότε δε θα ενοχλήσω..
Ήρεμα και χαλαρά Μαρίνα και όλα θα γίνουν....

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Βαγγέλη καλησπέρα. Μπορείς να ενοχλήσεις από τις 7.30 το πρωί μέχρι τις 12 τα μεσάνυχτα. Καυγάδισα αρκετά σήμερα με τον Στέλιο και για τιμωρία τον έβαλα να κουβαλήσει αυτός το κλουβί με τον Κόκο μπροστά στο άλλο κλουβί(οι παπαγάλοι έχουν καλό θυμητικό και δε θέλω να έχει άσχημες εικόνες από μένα). Έκανα μάλιστα και μια πατέντα κι έβαλα ένα μεγάλο ξύλο και σύνδεσα τις δυο πατίθρες. Του έβαλα κριμ κράκερ στο μήκος της κι ελπίζω σιγά σιγά να πάει. Τώρα κάθεται και με κοιτάει ο γλυκός μου και βγάζει φωνούλες. Τον καλόπιασα και τον τάισα(τιραμόλας καντάτισα να χώνω το χέρι μου ανάμεσα στα δυο κλουβιά). Δεν επιτίθεται αλλά τον βλέπω πως νιώθει άβολα. Θα πάω πάλι να του μιλήσω και να του δώσω δυο τρια σποράκια που τα λατρεύει. Το μεγάλο θηρίο το έβαλα για ύπνο. Επικράτησε πολύ ένταση σήμερα το απόγευμα και δε θέλω να συνεχιστεί κι αύριο αλλά αν το συνεχίσει θα με ακούσουν από τα Χανιά μέχρι στο πατρικό μου στη Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

:Sign0006: *Καλά σε κάνα μήνα βλέπω να ανοίγεις θέμα για να βοηθήσουμε την επανένταξη του Στέλιου.Δεν υπάρχει.χαχαχαχα
Στέλιο είμαι μαζί σου. απαπαπαπα .* :Humming Bird A:

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Χααχαχαχαχαχα ευτηχώς έχει εσένα για συμπαράσταση γιατί και σήμερα το πρωί πήγα από τη δουλειά του και του τα ψαλλα λιγουλάκι. Γελούσε όμως κι έτσι όλα καλά. Τον αγαπάει αλλά τον φοβάται. Στο μαγαζί έχουν έναν άφρικαν γκρει και τον ταίζει και δεν τον τσιμπάει. Κι αυτόν τον ταίζει αρκεί να μην είμαι εγώ δίπλα στο κλουβί. Όσο για τον Κόκο από χτες μιλάει και παραπονιέται αλλά στο κλουβί δεν πάει το καινούριο. Κοντεύει να τελειώσει το φαι στη ταίστρα κι αυτός δεν πάει στην άλλη. Λες να έχει κάνει συμμαχία με τον Στέλιο? Θα τους ψήσω και τους δύο. :Evilgrin0010:  :Evilgrin0010:  :Evilgrin0010:  :Evilgrin0010:  :Evilgrin0010:

----------


## vagelis76

Μαρίνα δε δοκιμάζεις να βάλεις το Στέλιο στο νέο κλουβί...και ίσως ακολουθήσει και ο Κόκος.... :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy: 
Το χόντρυνα πολύ και αν με χάσετε ξαφνικά από εδώ...θα έχω πάει από τα χέρια του Στέλιο :Mad0177:  :Evilgrin0010:  :Mad0177:  :Evilgrin0010:  :Mad0177:  :Evilgrin0010:  :Mad0177:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Μαρίνα δε δοκιμάζεις να βάλεις το Στέλιο στο νέο κλουβί...και ίσως ακολουθήσει και ο Κόκος....
> Το χόντρυνα πολύ και αν με χάσετε ξαφνικά από εδώ...θα έχω πάει από τα χέρια του Στέλιο


 :Anim 37:  :Anim 37:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:  :Happy0187:

----------


## MIRKWOOD

:Evilgrin0030:  :Evilgrin0030: Βαγγέλη και Κωνσταντίνε με στείλατε αδιάβαστηηηηηηηηηηηηη........  .......Μη φοβάσαι και δε θα πας από τα χέρια του Στέλιου. Όλα πήγαν καλά χάρη στο εφευριτικό μυαλουδάκι μου. Άκου τι έκανα. Έβαλα το Στέλιο πρώτα να πιάσει το κλουβί με τον Κόκο και το βάλαμε οριζόντια. Αυτός σκαρφάλωνε και του είπα ότι θα κουραστεί και θα βρει την έξοδο και θα θελήσει να βγει. Κι όντως έτσι έκανε. Μετά πήρα την κουτάλα και τον έβαλα στο καινούριο του κλουβί. Ανέβηκε στη πιο ψηλή πατήθρα και τον τάισα. Τον άφησα τον κύριο Κόκο εκεί κι ο Στέλιος πήγε για νανάκια. Όταν γύρισα ο Κόκος έκανε βολτίτσες στο σαλόνι. Τον ξαναέβαλα στο κλουβί και το κλεισα από πάνω για λίγο. Μετά πήρα σποράκια και τον τάισα. Αφού τον είδα καλά, έβαλα τα χέρια μου και άνοιξα πάλι το κλουβί από πάνω κι έβαλα τη πατήθρα και σιγά σιγά τον μιλούσα και τον έλεγα να ανέβει. Και ιδού κύριοι εγώ κι ο Κόκος σε ώρα φαγητού. Ειλικρινά δεν περίμενα ποτέ ότι θα τον τάιζα από τόσο κοντινή απόσταση χωρίς να φοβηθώ ότι θα με ορμούσε. Να μη ξεχάσω πως όταν με πλησίασε ο Στέλιος τη πρώτη φορά κι έκανε να σηκώσει το χέρι του πάνω μου ο Κόκος θύμωσε :Evilgrin0030:  :Evilgrin0030:  :Evilgrin0030: κι εγώ πάτησα τα γέλια κι ο Στέλιος με κοίταζε περίεργα. Βέβαια το ωραιότερο το είπα πριν βάλουμε το κλουβί οριζόντια για να βγει. Του λέω: Στέλιο μου αφού δεν σου έχει αδυναμία δε πειράζει να δει τα δικά σου τα χέρια πρώτα να κατεβάζουν το κλουβί. Στο κάτω κάτω δε σε συμπαθεί... :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## vagelis76

Μαρίνα super!!!!!!!!! :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:  :Happy0030: 
Εδώ έχεις δαμάσει το θηρίο Στέλιο...ο Κόκος θα σου γλύτωνε??? :Evilgrin0010:  :rollhappy:  :Evilgrin0010:  :rollhappy: (ελπίζω να μη μας διαβάζει ο Στέλιος και να μη παρεξηγηθώ για τον αέρα που έχω πάρει...)
Ξεκίνα τώρα να χρησιμοποιείς λέξεις σαν εντολές..."έλα φαγάκι"..."μέσα"..."έξω"..."έλα επάνω" ....κ.λ.π.

Θέλουμε μια πιο κοντινή φώτο του Κόκο μας!!!!!!

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Μη στεναχωριέσαι και ο Στέλιος δεν παρεξηγεί(δεν τολμάει αχαχαχα). Καλός είναι αλλά τσατίστηκε με μένα που δεν πήρα από την αρχή το κλουβί και έδωσα λεφτά παραπάνω. Μιας και ανάφερα για κλουβιά ας κάνω κι εγώ ένα καλό. Αν νομίζεις ότι μπορείς εσύ ή κάποιος άλλος να το χρειαστείτε πολύ ευχαρίστως να σας το δώσω χωρίς ανταμοιβή φυσικά. Αν σε βολεύει Βαγγέλη μιας και μένεις στη Κρήτη και νομίζεις ότι μπορείς να το αξιοποιήσεις εσύ ή κάποιος φίλος σου σας το χαρίζω. Όσο για κοντινή πάω αμέσως να σας βγάλω μια......

----------


## Sissy

Μπράβο Μαρίνα, μπράβο Κόκο......μπράβο Στέλιο!!!!!Είστε απίθανη ομάδα!!!!

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Βρε τον μπαγάσα με κοιτούσε και καμάρωνε χωρίς να παραπονεθεί. Τελικά έχω κάνει πολλές προόδους για έναν μήνα που τον έχω...

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Γειά σου γλυκιά μου Σίσσυ και χίλια ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές και τις συνταγές του Κόκο. Αχ παιδιά και να ξέρατε τι συνειδητοποίησα σήμερα που είμουν τόσο κοντά του και τον τάιζα. Του κρέμασα στο κλουβί του ένα στικάκι με σπόρια και δεν είχα καταλάβει πως έχωνα τα χέρια μου μέσα στο κλουβί με τον Κόκο δίπλα μου. Όταν το κατάλαβα είπα το "Πάτερ ήμων" κι έλπιζα να μη με όρμαγε γιατί σίγουρα το χέρι μου δε θα γλύτωνε. Αυτός όμως τίποτα. Έχει τόσο εξοικιωθεί μαζί μου και δεν με φοβάται πια. Θα τον φιλήσω καμιά ώρα να με αφήσει........

----------


## Sissy

Εγώ ένα έχω να πω...τρέμε Στέλιο γιατί ο Κόκος βρήκε την γυναίκα της ζωής του!!!!χαχαχαχαα!!!
Καλά να περνάτε Μαρινάκι!!!

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Καλά περνάμε Σισσούλα μου ευτηχώς. Τον κοιτάω και τον καμαρώνω τον μπαγάσα...... :Love0001:  :Love0001:

----------


## vagelis76

> Μη στεναχωριέσαι και ο Στέλιος δεν παρεξηγεί(δεν τολμάει αχαχαχα). Καλός είναι αλλά τσατίστηκε με μένα που δεν πήρα από την αρχή το κλουβί και έδωσα λεφτά παραπάνω. Μιας και ανάφερα για κλουβιά ας κάνω κι εγώ ένα καλό. Αν νομίζεις ότι μπορείς εσύ ή κάποιος άλλος να το χρειαστείτε πολύ ευχαρίστως να σας το δώσω χωρίς ανταμοιβή φυσικά. Αν σε βολεύει Βαγγέλη μιας και μένεις στη Κρήτη και νομίζεις ότι μπορείς να το αξιοποιήσεις εσύ ή κάποιος φίλος σου σας το χαρίζω. Όσο για κοντινή πάω αμέσως να σας βγάλω μια......


Αν κρίνω από τη φώτο είναι αρκετά μεγάλο και ίσως μεγαλύτερο από τη κουτσουλιά αυτοκινητάκι μου,άρα δύσκολο να το μεταφέρω στο Ρέθυμνο.Θα ΄μου ήταν χρήσιμο για το χωριό όταν πάμε να μείνουμε για μέρες και ο κύριος Σπύρος αλωνίζει την αυλή και τα μπεντένια...
Αν δε σου πιάνει χώρο σε καμία αποθήκη και κεράσεις καφέ κάποια μέρα ίσως δοκιμάσω και αν χωράει θα το πάρω.Αν όμως το θέλει κάποιος άλλος μη στο δεσμεύω.
Ο Κόκος είναι *κούκλους* :Love0001:  και θέλουμε πολλές φώτο!!!! :Happy0030:  :Happy0030:

----------


## Sissy

Μαρίνα, φρόντισε όταν κάθεται ο Κόκος στην ψηλή πατήθρα, το ύψος του να βρίσκεται κάτω από το ύψος των ματιών σου (στην φωτό μου δίνει την εντύπωση πως μάλλον στέκεται πιό ψηλά).

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Σίσσυ στέκεται ελάχιστα πιο ψηλά από μένα. Μη μου πεις να βάλω τις γόβες μου γιατί τα γόνατα μου είναι σακατεμένα(γριά γυναίκα αχαχαχαχα). Μπορώ όμως να πατάω σε μια σκαλίτσα που έχω μικρή. Πάντως δεν μου αγριεύει πια όπως έκανε στις αρχές που δεν με γνώριζε. Βαγγέλη το κλουβί είναι αρκετά ψηλό αλλά δεν χάνεις και τίποτα να το δεις γιατί τα πόδια του ξεβιδώνουν. Πολύ ευχαρίστως να κεράσω και καφέ και μεσημεριανό αν το θέλεις. Το τηλέφωνο μου το έχεις. Συνήθως θα με βρεις στο κινητό γιατί δουλεύω σπαστό ωράριο αλλά μετά έρχομαι σπίτι. Και τώρα να πάρεις δε θα με ενοχλήσεις ούτε εμένα ούτε τον Στέλιο. Κάτι θα κάνουμε γιατί είναι αμαρτία να πάει έτσι χαμένο. Είχα ζητήσει να μου κάνει μια καλή κατασκευή για να μπορώ και να το καθαρίζω κι από κάτω. Μακάρι να σε βολέψει και θα βρούμε τρόπο να το φέρουμε στο Ρέθυμνο.

----------


## Sissy

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο σας είναι εύκολο να φτιάξετε δύο πατήθρες για το κλουβί, επειδή είναι ευρύχωρο θα έδιναν την δυνατότητα στον Κόκο να κινειται πιό άνετα. Όσο για την πάνω πατήθρα μπαινοβγαίνει;; δηλ κάθε φορά την τοποθετείς εσύ; αν είναι έτσι θα μπορούσες να την βάζεις πιό χαμηλά...

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Το κλουβί έχει δυο εσωτερικές και το παλικάρι μου πρότεινε να έχω μόνο τη μια μέσα για να είναι πιο άνετος και να σκαρφαλώνει. Όσο για τη ψηλή πατήθρα αυτή όντως μπαίνει και πολύ πιο χαμηλά. Θα τη κατεβάσω αλλά όχι τώρα γιατί θα τον τρομάξω. Θα περιμένω να μπει μέσα στο κλουβί του ή να πετάξει πάλι στο σαλόνι οπότε θα κλείσω το κλουβί. Ελπίζω να μη κατέβει μέχρι να φύγει ο Στέλιος στη δουλειά γιατί αν ξυπνήσει και τον δει εκτός κλουβιού δε θα το γλυτώσει το καρδιακό επεισόδιο και ποιος με σώζει μετά. :Scared0016:

----------


## vagelis76

Μαρινάκι είναι αργά και ο Κόκο τέτοια ώρα πρέπει να κοιμάται....αν δε συμπληρώνει 10 ώρες ύπνου τη νύχτα,το πουλί ταλαιπωρείται και του κάνει κακό.
Τώρα που ταχτοποιήθηκε το θέμα του κλουβιού καλό είναι να τακτοποιήσετε και το θέμα ύπνου καθώς και πότε θα βγαίνει από το κλουβί του.Είναι επικίνδυνο το κλουβί ας πούμε να παραμένει ανοιχτό ενώ εσύ κοιμάσαι ή λείπεις από το σπίτι...θέλει πάντα τη δική σου επίβλεψη.

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Βαγγέλη τακτοποίησα και το θέμα των σκυλιών. Τους έβαλα σπιτάκι έξω για να κοιμούντε κι έτσι ο Κόκος δεν ενοχλείτε από τις βόλτες τους τις βραδινές. Επίσης δεν αφήνω πια κανένα φως αναμένο και συνήθως εγώ κατά τις 11 πάω στο κρεβάτι μου για να διαβάσω κάτι και να χαλαρώσω. Ο Κόκος μέχρι το πρωί στις 6 κοιμάται και μετά που θα φύγω κι εγώ στις 9 και θα γυρίσω στις 1. Σήμερα μόνο κουβέντα στη κουβέντα το ξενύχτησα στο σαλόνι. Υπόσχομαι να πάω αμέσως για νάνι μιας και ο Κόκος δεν τον βλέπω να κατεβαίνει από τη πατήθρα του. Αν βγει το πρωι τότε είμαι σίγουρη πως ο Στέλιος θα με ξυπνήσει. Ελπίζω να μη κατέβει τώρα που θα κλείσω όλα τα φώτα.

----------


## vagelis76

Μη τον αφήσεις βρε πάνω στο κλουβί έξω...και ανοιχτή την οροφή.Χαμήλωσε τα φώτα του σαλονιού και άφησε ας πούμε το φως του διαδρόμου αναμμένο και έτσι ίσως μπει στο κλουβί του μέσα να κοιμηθεί.*Εκεί* πρέπει να κοιμάται και όχι έξω από το κλουβί....
Αν και πάλι δε μπεί μόνος του μέσα....άνοιξε τη κάτω πόρτα και με μια λιχουδιά κάντον να μπει μέσα..

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Μαρίνα super!!!!!!!!!
> Εδώ έχεις δαμάσει το θηρίο Στέλιο...ο Κόκος θα σου γλύτωνε???(ελπίζω να μη μας διαβάζει ο Στέλιος και να μη παρεξηγηθώ για τον αέρα που έχω πάρει...)
> Ξεκίνα τώρα να χρησιμοποιείς λέξεις σαν εντολές..."έλα φαγάκι"..."μέσα"..."έξω"..."έλα επάνω" ....κ.λ.π.
> 
> Θέλουμε μια πιο κοντινή φώτο του Κόκο μας!!!!!!


 :Sign0006:  :Sign0006:  :Sign0006: *Συγνώμη Βαγγέλη εσύ έχεις καταλάβει ότι ο Στέλιος είναι το θηρίο;* :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :Love0001:  :Evilgrin0010:  :Happy0030:  :Confused0033:  :Fighting0066:  :Fighting0066:  :Fighting0066:  :Fighting0066:  :Fighting0066:  :Fighting0066:  :Fighting0066:

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Χαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχααχαχ. Μου θυμήσατε έναν μπάρμπα εδώ στα Χανιά που με είδε να ανεβαίνω πάνω στη μηχανή μου και μου λέει:"Κοπελιά αυτό το θηρίο εσύ το οδηγάς?" και του απαντώ: "Μπάρμπα εγώ είμαι το θηρίο κι όχι αυτή". :Evilgrin0013:  :Evilgrin0013:  :Evilgrin0013: 
Πάντως χτες πήγα να του βγάλω τη πατήθρα και πέταξε μέσα στο σπίτι και ξύπνησε ο Στέλιος και του λέω:"Σώπα μη φωνάζεις εγώ φταίω". Ευτηχώς δεν γκρίνιαξε πολύ. Παναγίτσα μου ζογκλέρ θα γίνω στο τέλος για χάρη του Κόκου. Σίσσυ αν χρειαστεί θα φορέσω και τακούνια αρκεί να είναι καλά το μωράκι μου.....Μη πείτε στο Στέλιο ότι φλερτάρω το πουλί μου γιατί θα με  :Anim 55:  :Anim 55:  :Anim 55: .....

----------


## ivi

Μαρίνα χαίρομαι πολύ για όσα έχεις καταφέρει μέχρι τώρα με τον Κόκο!!είσαι άνθρωπος που δεν τα παρατάει εύκολα και αυτό το έδειξες με την υπομονή και την επιμονή που έχεις με τον Κόκο! είμαι σίγουρη πως μαζί σου θα βρει όση αγάπη δεν είχε τόσο καιρό!!!!

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Ήβη καλησπέρα. Έχεις δίκιο για την υπομονή και την επιμονή μου. Δεν καταθέτω τα όπλα. Προτιμώ να πέσω μάχιμη. Και όντως κατάφερα αρκετά πράματα σε λίγο διάστημα. Τώρα περιμένω από τον Κόκο να προσαρμοστεί στο κλουβί του. Είναι κάπως αλλά δεν τον πιέζω. Σήμερα πειραματίστηκα με κάτι τολμηρό. Έβαλα ένα κρακεράκι στο στόμα μου για να δω αν το πάρει. Έβγαλα και φωτο και θα σας τις ανεβάσω. Βέβαια μου περάσαν τρελλές ιδέες ότι αντί για το κράκερ θα μου ριχνε καμιά τσιμπιά στη μύτη. Μετά έβαλα τον Στέλιο να μας φωτογραφίσει και με έσκασε ο ευλογημένος γιατί με τη τεχνολογία δεν τα πάει καθόλου καλά. Στο τέλος από τη πολύ μουρμούρα και τη γκρίνια μου κάτι κατάφερε και ιδού η χαζομαμά.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ivi

δεν τον βλέπω να έχει πρόθεση να σε δαγκώσει πάντως!!! από τις φωτογραφίες φαίνεται πολύ ήρεμος!! σιγά σιγά θα συνηθίσει! είμαι σίγουρη!!! καλό είναι να πειραματίζεσαι, γιατί και αυτός βλέπει πως ασχολείσαι μαζί του και έτσι δένεστε και περισσότερο!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Ήβη καλησπέρα. Έχεις δίκιο για την υπομονή και την επιμονή μου. Δεν καταθέτω τα όπλα. Προτιμώ να πέσω μάχιμη. Και όντως κατάφερα αρκετά πράματα σε λίγο διάστημα. Τώρα περιμένω από τον Κόκο να προσαρμοστεί στο κλουβί του. Είναι κάπως αλλά δεν τον πιέζω. Σήμερα πειραματίστηκα με κάτι τολμηρό. Έβαλα ένα κρακεράκι στο στόμα μου για να δω αν το πάρει. Έβγαλα και φωτο και θα σας τις ανεβάσω. Βέβαια μου περάσαν τρελλές ιδέες ότι αντί για το κράκερ θα μου ριχνε καμιά τσιμπιά στη μύτη. Μετά έβαλα τον Στέλιο να μας φωτογραφίσει και με έσκασε ο ευλογημένος γιατί με τη τεχνολογία δεν τα πάει καθόλου καλά. Στο τέλος από τη πολύ μουρμούρα και τη γκρίνια μου κάτι κατάφερε και ιδού η χαζομαμά.
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Καλά ο Στέλιος περνάει την εβδομάδα των παθών.Πρόσεξε να μην ξεσπάσει και την πληρώσει το πουλάκι.

----------


## vagelis76

> Καλά ο Στέλιος περνάει την εβδομάδα των παθών.Πρόσεξε να μην ξεσπάσει και την πληρώσει το πουλάκι.


Μπα με τόσες αγάπες που κάνουν τα 2 τους ....βλέπω το Στέλιο να κλείνει τη Μαρίνα μέσα στο κλουβί μαζί με το Κόκο....
Ε μα κι εσύ Μαρινιώ το παρακάνεις....και τον βάζεις τον άνθρωπο να αποθανατίζει τον αντίζηλο....

Πέρα από τη πλάκα πάντως....βλέπω ταχύτατες εξελίξεις και μου αρέσουν.Με ανησυχούν ταυτόχρονα γιατί βλέπω να σου παίρνει τον αέρα το πουλί....

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Μη μου στεναχωριέστε για τον Στέλιο. Τον ταίζει κι αυτός. Μόνο όταν είμαι εγώ εκεί και κάνει να σηκώσει το χέρι του πάνω μου να με πειράξει τότε θυμώνει και φωνάζει. Πάντως το κλουβί δεν το χε συνιθήσει και πήγε να μαλώσει κι εμένα που τακτοποιούσα τις τροφές του, αλλά τον έλεγα με χαμηλό τόνο "όχι Κόκο μη φωνάζεις και μη φοβάσαι". Γκρίνιαξε αυτός αλλά εγώ δεν του έκανα τη χάρη να φύγω. Σήμερα όμως δεν γκρινιάξαμε καθόλου. Τώρα έμαθε πως όταν βάζω το χέρι μου πάνω από το κλουβί είναι για να το ανοίξω να βγει και περιμένει ανυπόμονος. Ούτε για τις ταίστρες με μάλωσε ούτε για το ξεσκόνισμα. Του έδωσα και φυστικάκι να σπάσει κι ήταν όλο χαρά.

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Επανέρχομαι μετά απο πολλούς μήνες γιατί σε σας οφείλω πάρα πολλά. Θα χρειαστώ βοήθεια γιατί ξέχασα πως ανεβάζουμε τις φωτογραφίες. Είμαι όμως σίγουρη πως αυτό που θα δείτε θα σας χαροποιήσει ιδιαίτερα. Με τον Κόκο και τον Στέλιο στην αρχή δεν είχαμε καλές εξελίξεις. Είχα βρει μέρος να τον στείλω γιατί τον φοβόταν ο Στέλιος. Τελικά έκανε πίσω γιατί έβλεπε πως τον αγαπούσα. Πέρασε κοντά ένας χρόνος κι όλο αυτό το διάστημα δεν το έβαλα κάτω. Ο Κόκος συνέχιζε να έρχεται στο γραφείο μου δίπλα αλλά για χάδι ούτε που το τόλμησα.Με έκραζε κι εγώ τον μάλωνα χωρίς όμως να τον χτυπήσω ούτε να τον τρομάξω κι εκείνος καταλάβαινε τον τόνο της φωνής μου και κατέβαζε το κεφάλι. Η σχέση μας ήταν σχέση ταίσματος μόνο. Πριν από λίγο καιρό και λίγο μετά το έμφραγμα του Στέλιου ο Κόκος είχε αρχίσει να βγάζει κάτι περίεργες κραυγές και χτύπαγε τα φτερά του. Ρώτησα τον προκάτοχο του και μου είπε ότι τα κάνει αυτά ανά διαστήματα και να μη του δίνω σημασία. Εγώ όμως του δωσα. Παρατήρησα ότι σήκωνε το ένα του πόδι. Και τότε τόλμησα να βάλω το δάχτυλο μου μιλώντας του γλυκά. Δεν αντέδρασε στο χέρι μου αλλά είχα και τον νου μου να μη γίνει το δαχτυλάκι μου μεζεδάκι στο στόμα του. Αυτό συνεχίστηκε κι εγώ επέμενα δειλά δειλά να του χαιδεύω το ποδαράκι του μέχρι που τόλμησα να του χαιδέδω το στήθος. Δεν αντέδρασε κι έτσι συνέχισα. Μόλις τον πιάναν αυτές οι κρισούλες έχωνα το χέρι μου εγώ. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν φανταστικό κι οι εξελίξεις φοβερά γρήγορες. Τον έπιανα απο κάτω και δώστου αυτός να κακαρίζει από τη χαρά του. Ο Στέλιος δεν το πίστευε. "Κοίτα έναν κερατούκλη" ελεγε και ξανάλεγε. Μετά μου ρθε αναλαμπή να τολμήσω να βάλω το χέρι του στο σβέρκο του. Και μου κάθησεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε. Δώστου χάδια εγώ και χαρές εκείνος. Τώρα κάνει σαν τρελός όποτε γυρίζω στο σπίτι και πετάει κοντά μου όταν ανοίγω το κλουβί του. Με δαγκώνει τα δάχτυλα, μου κάνει κόλπα, μου τιτιβίζει και χτυπάει τα φτερά του από χαρά. Πήγα στο πρώην αφεντικό του και του πα πως τα σπαστικά που έκανε ήταν σημάδι για χάδια κι όχι κάτι παλαβό όπως έλεγε εκείνος. Το άπαρτο του κλουβί του το ξεπεράσαμε ( ο Στέλιος όχι αχαχαχ).Με αφήνει κι εκεί να τον χαιδεύω. Σας χρωστάω φωτογραφίες και βίντεο(από όλα τράβηξα).Θυμήστε μου μόνο το σαιτ και το βράδυ θα σας τις έχω ανεβάσει......... :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:

----------


## mitsman

Μαρινα χαιρομαστε παααρααα πολυ που ακουμε νεα σας ξανα!!!!!! θελουμε ομως και ντοκουμεντα... χα χα χχ αχαχα


*Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ*

----------


## vicky_ath

Τι όμορφες εξελίξεις.... αναμένουμε τις φωτογραφίες και τα βιντεάκια!!  :winky:

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Σας ανέβασα αυτές. Όσο για βίντεο δεν ξέρω πως ανεβάζουν και μάλλον θα χρειαστώ τη βοήθεια σας. Αυτός είναι ο Κόκος μου και μου φαίνεται σαν ψέμα ότι τον χαιδεύω. Ειλικρινά δεν το περίμενα και μου φαίνεται απίστευτο πως αυτό το πουλί εξοικιώθηκε τόσο πολύ μαζί μου. 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Εφη

Μαρίνα είναι κούκλος ..να τον χαίρεσαι

----------


## mitsman

λες τωρα!??????? φτου φτου φτου... σκρορδα... ματι μην σας πιασει!!!!

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Τον Στέλιο να φτύσουμε γιατί αυτόν κυνηγάει. Πάει και τον πειράζει και θυμώνει ο Κόκος και φουντώνει. Σαν τον σκύλο με τη γάτα είναι. Ο Στέλιος έχει πάντα το νου του όταν περνάει από το κλουβί του δίπλα γιατί τον κράζει και του ορμάει. Πήγε τις προάλλες να με χαιδέψει όσο καθόμουν στο γραφείο και πήρε φόρα ο Κόκος να πάει να τον τσιμπήσει κι έσκασα στα γέλια εγώ......Στο τέλος με άφησε μόνη και μουρμούριζε: Κάτσε και μίλα του πουλιού σου εσύ. Αυτός θα με φάει καμιά ώρα κι εσύ γελάς....Μετά τον πιάσαν κι αυτόν τα γέλια γιατί ξέρει πως δεν τον αφήνει ήσυχο. Άλλα τον φόβο του πάντως τον έχει...... :Happy0064:

----------


## vicky_ath

Πανέμορφος και τόσο επιβλητικός.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Love0030: 
Μπράβο Μαρίνα!

(Σου έχω στείλει μήνυμα στο προφίλ σου για το πως θα ανεβάσεις βίντεο στο φόρουμ!)

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Βίκυ σε ευχαριστώ κοπέλα μου. Θα πάω να βρω πως ανεβάζουν βίντεο γιατί δεν το έχω κάνει παρά μόνο στο face κι αυτό το ανέβασα απο τον υπολογιστή μου.Να σαι καλά γλυκιά μου για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## MIRKWOOD

Έφη ...mitsman χαίρομαι που σας άρεσε ο Κοκούλης μου και είναι προς τιμή του φόρουμ εδώ γιατί οι συμβουλές όλων και οι γνώσεις σας φέραν εμένα με ένα άγριο παπαγάλο τόσο κοντά. Όσοι ξέραν τον Κόκο απο τον παλιό του κάτοχο και βλέπουν τα βιντέο και τις φωτογραφίες του κάνουν τον σταυρό τους με την εξέλιξη του.

----------


## MIRKWOOD



----------


## Εφη

φτου φτου....

----------


## Oneiropagida

Μαρίνα πολλά μπράβο για την εξέλιξή σας!!!!!!! 
Είναι πολύ ενθαρρυντικό το παράδειγμά σας για πολλούς από εμάς, πως όταν υπάρχει αγάπη και θέληση πολλά μπορεί να καταφέρει κανείς!!!!!

----------


## CyberPanos

Χαχαχαχαχα, είναι απιστευτος Μαρίνα να τον χαίρεσαι!

----------

